

Ask HN: Difference between anonymous and logged in submission list? - NKCSS

I pointed out to a co-worker that none of my submissions on HN ever gotten any more than 5 points, when he asked me about the link I posted today, which didn&#x27;t show. It was then I noticed that when logged in, it says 20 submissions, but logged out, it shows 17, and when I view one of the ones based on the ID, that it will just show a blank where logged in, it will show the details?<p>Just wondering; thanks :)
======
patio11
No specific knowledge of how this works at HN, but I'm betting you're seeing
caching behavior at work. Everybody logged in has potentially quite different
HTML to serve up -- everybody logged out needs the same. The latter outnumber
the former and, rather than applying a deceptively expensive sort-by-score on
every pageview, it makes more sense to generate once and cache for "a long
time relative to an HTTP request/response cycle."

------
ColinWright
It would help if you provided specific examples.

However, one possibility is this:

Some sites are DOA - designated as overwhelmingly bad in general. Some
articles on those sites may be worthwhile, but on balance, anything decent
that appears on those sites will appear somewhere else, so it's not worth
allowing them.

Perhaps you found a rare decent article on one of the sites effectively
blacklisted.

Again, specific examples would help diagnose what you're seeing.

~~~
NKCSS
Here are three of them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9286412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9286412)
(Link to my own site for a small project I completed =>
[http://www.nickkusters.com/en/Services/DownloadFundaImages](http://www.nickkusters.com/en/Services/DownloadFundaImages)
)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8196486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8196486)
(when jQuery site went down for 12+ hours =>
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/jquery.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/jquery.com.html)
)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9915990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9915990)
(link to Zombo.com; something I missed 8+ years ago, was recently referenced
in a project, and thought people would be able to laugh at =>
[http://www.zombo.com/](http://www.zombo.com/) )

~~~
ColinWright
I've just tried submitting those, and all three were DOA.

If you want to know more about these specific sites and why they might be on
the DOA list, you need to follow the guidelines:

    
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us
        something (e.g. to ask us questions about
        Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about
        moderation). If you want to say something
        to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com.
    

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

